# Windows XP Pro IIS



## Mithrilhall (Mar 28, 2001)

I installed Windows 2003 Adminpak and now I can't view asp files locally. I've tried uninstalling IIS and reinstalling it and that didn't help. I even uninstalled the Adminpak and I still can't view asp files.

I also tried Restored my system to an earlier date and that didn't help.

When I try to call http://localhost

The browser either hangs or (IWAM_COMPUTERNAME) takes almost 100% CPU usage.

On occasion I get back this error without the browser hanging:

The remote procedure call failed and did not execute.

Does anyone have a clue how to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## Mithrilhall (Mar 28, 2001)

Still need help...nevermind my nevermind post that was here.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Apply the service pack and try it again


----------



## Mithrilhall (Mar 28, 2001)

Service pack was installed a while back.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Before or after you added new services


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Install the service pack again, again and again.

Seriously.


----------



## Mithrilhall (Mar 28, 2001)

Re-installed SP1a and it didn't fix my problem.

I installed Windows 2003 Adminpak and now I can't view asp files locally. I've tried uninstalling IIS and reinstalling it and that didn't help. I even uninstalled the Adminpak and I still can't view asp files.

I also tried Restored my system to an earlier date and that didn't help.

When I try to call http://localhost

The browser either hangs or (IWAM_COMPUTERNAME) takes almost 100% CPU usage.

On occasion I get back this error :

"The remote procedure call failed and did not execute."

And now it seems that the page loads if I leave it long enough but I get this error:
"ctive Server Pages error 'ASP 0113'

Script timed out

/default.asp

The maximum amount of time for a script to execute was exceeded. You can change this limit by specifying a new value for the property Server.ScriptTimeout or by changing the value in the IIS administration tools."

Here's my iistate log file if that'll help at all:

Starting new log output
IISState version 3.1

Fri Sep 05 11:42:47 2003

OS = Windows XP
Executable: dllhost.exe
PID = 2708

Note: Thread times are formatted as HH:MM:SS.ms

***********************

Thread ID: 0
System Thread ID: f4c
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.20
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Other
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 0006fce8 77f5c534 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 0006fcec 77e7a62d ntdll!NtWaitForSingleObject+0xc
02 0006fd50 77e7ac21 kernel32!WaitForSingleObjectEx+0xa8
03 0006fd60 772188fc kernel32!WaitForSingleObject+0xf
04 0006fd7c 772191c2 ole32!CSurrogateProcessActivator::WaitForSurrogateTimeout+0x49
05 0006fd94 01001201 ole32!CoRegisterSurrogateEx+0x18f
06 0006ff1c 01001391 dllhost!WinMain+0xb3
07 0006ffc0 77e814c7 dllhost!WinMainCRTStartup+0x174
08 0006fff0 00000000 kernel32!BaseProcessStart+0x23

Thread ID: 1
System Thread ID: f6c
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.30
User Time: 0:0:0.20
Thread Type: Possible ASP page. Possible DCOM activity
Executing Page: Unable to locate ASP page

No remote call being made

# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 0055fe24 77f5c084 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 0055fe28 78016e61 ntdll!NtReplyWaitReceivePortEx+0xc
02 0055ff90 78017228 RPCRT4!LRPC_ADDRESS::ReceiveLotsaCalls+0xf6
03 0055ff94 78019720 RPCRT4!RecvLotsaCallsWrapper+0x9
04 0055ffac 7801783e RPCRT4!BaseCachedThreadRoutine+0x64
05 0055ffb4 77e7d33b RPCRT4!ThreadStartRoutine+0x16
06 0055ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 2
System Thread ID: e0c
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Type: Other
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 0059ff0c 77d8a2a8 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 0059ff2c 7722fba7 USER32!NtUserGetMessage+0xc
02 0059ff6c 7722fce0 ole32!CDllHost::STAWorkerLoop+0x70
03 0059ff8c 7722fd85 ole32!CDllHost::WorkerThread+0xda
04 0059ff90 772256b2 ole32!DLLHostThreadEntry+0x9
05 0059ffa8 77225714 ole32!CRpcThread::WorkerLoop+0x1e
06 0059ffb4 77e7d33b ole32!CRpcThreadCache::RpcWorkerThreadEntry+0x1a
07 0059ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 3
System Thread ID: f54
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.20
Thread Type: Idle ASP thread
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 0061fedc 77f5c024 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 0061fee0 77e7594a ntdll!NtRemoveIoCompletion+0xc
02 0061ff0c 757d1619 kernel32!GetQueuedCompletionStatus+0x27
03 0061ff74 757d17b2 COMSVCS!WORK_QUEUE::WorkerLoop+0x4f
04 0061ff80 77c37fb8 COMSVCS!WORK_QUEUE::ThreadLoop+0x15
05 0061ffb4 77e7d33b msvcrt!_endthreadex+0xa0
06 0061ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 4
System Thread ID: f98
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Idle ASP thread
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 0088fe9c 77f5c524 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 0088fea0 77e75ee0 ntdll!NtWaitForMultipleObjects+0xc
02 0088ff3c 77e75faa kernel32!WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x12c
03 0088ff54 75783a4b kernel32!WaitForMultipleObjects+0x17
04 0088ffb4 77e7d33b COMSVCS!PostData+0x16c
05 0088ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 5
System Thread ID: d78
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.10
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Other
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 0098fdd8 77f5c524 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 0098fddc 77e75ee0 ntdll!NtWaitForMultipleObjects+0xc
02 0098fe78 77d69f56 kernel32!WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x12c
03 0098fed4 77d4d07a USER32!RealMsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x13c
04 0098fef0 669ab37d USER32!MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+0x1d
05 0098ff80 77c37fb8 IisRTL!SchedulerWorkerThread+0xb4
06 0098ffb4 77e7d33b msvcrt!_endthreadex+0xa0
07 0098ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 6
System Thread ID: f8c
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Type: HTTP Listener
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 009cff4c 77f5c024 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 009cff50 77e7594a ntdll!NtRemoveIoCompletion+0xc
02 009cff7c 65f194c8 kernel32!GetQueuedCompletionStatus+0x27
03 009cffb4 77e7d33b ISATQ!AtqPoolThread+0x40
04 009cffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 7
System Thread ID: 438
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Type: Possible ASP page. Possible DCOM activity
Executing Page: Unable to locate ASP page

No remote call being made

# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00b8fe24 77f5c084 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00b8fe28 78016e61 ntdll!NtReplyWaitReceivePortEx+0xc
02 00b8ff90 78017228 RPCRT4!LRPC_ADDRESS::ReceiveLotsaCalls+0xf6
03 00b8ff94 78019720 RPCRT4!RecvLotsaCallsWrapper+0x9
04 00b8ffac 7801783e RPCRT4!BaseCachedThreadRoutine+0x64
05 00b8ffb4 77e7d33b RPCRT4!ThreadStartRoutine+0x16
06 00b8ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 8
System Thread ID: 58c
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: ASP
Executing Page: Unable to locate ASP page

# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00bfff1c 77f5c534 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00bfff20 77e7a62d ntdll!NtWaitForSingleObject+0xc
02 00bfff84 77e7ac21 kernel32!WaitForSingleObjectEx+0xa8
03 00bfff94 7093a7e5 kernel32!WaitForSingleObject+0xf
04 00bfffb0 7093b3d5 asp!CApplnCleanupMgr::ApplnCleanupDoWork+0x82
05 00bfffb4 77e7d33b asp!CApplnCleanupMgr::ApplnCleanupThread+0xa
06 00bfffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 9
System Thread ID: f24
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.10
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: ASP
Executing Page: Unable to locate ASP page

# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00cbfe24 77f5c524 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00cbfe28 77e75ee0 ntdll!NtWaitForMultipleObjects+0xc
02 00cbfec4 77d69f56 kernel32!WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x12c
03 00cbff20 77d4d07a USER32!RealMsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x13c
04 00cbff3c 70950578 USER32!MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+0x1d
05 00cbff80 77c37e53 asp!CMTACallbackThread::Thread+0x49
06 00cbffb4 77e7d33b msvcrt!_endthread+0xaa
07 00cbffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 10
System Thread ID: 544
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: ASP
Executing Page: Unable to locate ASP page

# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00cffe24 77f5c524 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00cffe28 77e75ee0 ntdll!NtWaitForMultipleObjects+0xc
02 00cffec4 77d69f56 kernel32!WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x12c
03 00cfff20 77d4d07a USER32!RealMsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x13c
04 00cfff3c 70943233 USER32!MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+0x1d
05 00cfff80 77c37e53 asp!Debugger+0x9c
06 00cfffb4 77e7d33b msvcrt!_endthread+0xaa
07 00cfffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 11
System Thread ID: 364
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.10
User Time: 0:0:0.10
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for -
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: PDM (Debugger) Thread.
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00d3fd8c 77f5c524 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00d3fd90 77e75ee0 ntdll!NtWaitForMultipleObjects+0xc
02 00d3fe2c 77d69f56 kernel32!WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x12c
03 00d3fe88 77d4d07a USER32!RealMsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x13c
04 00d3fea4 4a00882c USER32!MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+0x1d
05 00d3ff88 4a008a45 PDM+0x882c
06 00d3ffb0 4a0089c9 PDM+0x8a45
07 00d3ffb4 77e7d33b PDM+0x89c9
08 00d3ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 12
System Thread ID: 4f0
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Idle ASP thread
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00d7fe18 77f5c524 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00d7fe1c 77e75ee0 ntdll!NtWaitForMultipleObjects+0xc
02 00d7feb8 77d69f56 kernel32!WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x12c
03 00d7ff14 77d4d07a USER32!RealMsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x13c
04 00d7ff30 75783148 USER32!MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+0x1d
05 00d7ff80 77c37fb8 COMSVCS!CSTAThread::WorkerLoop+0x1df
06 00d7ffb4 77e7d33b msvcrt!_endthreadex+0xa0
07 00d7ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 13
System Thread ID: f84
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Idle ASP thread
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00dbfe18 77f5c524 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00dbfe1c 77e75ee0 ntdll!NtWaitForMultipleObjects+0xc
02 00dbfeb8 77d69f56 kernel32!WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x12c
03 00dbff14 77d4d07a USER32!RealMsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x13c
04 00dbff30 75783148 USER32!MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+0x1d
05 00dbff80 77c37fb8 COMSVCS!CSTAThread::WorkerLoop+0x1df
06 00dbffb4 77e7d33b msvcrt!_endthreadex+0xa0
07 00dbffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 14
System Thread ID: ac4
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.10
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Idle ASP thread
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00dffe18 77f5c524 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00dffe1c 77e75ee0 ntdll!NtWaitForMultipleObjects+0xc
02 00dffeb8 77d69f56 kernel32!WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x12c
03 00dfff14 77d4d07a USER32!RealMsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x13c
04 00dfff30 75783148 USER32!MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+0x1d
05 00dfff80 77c37fb8 COMSVCS!CSTAThread::WorkerLoop+0x1df
06 00dfffb4 77e7d33b msvcrt!_endthreadex+0xa0
07 00dfffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 15
System Thread ID: e08
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Idle ASP thread
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00e3fe18 77f5c524 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00e3fe1c 77e75ee0 ntdll!NtWaitForMultipleObjects+0xc
02 00e3feb8 77d69f56 kernel32!WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x12c
03 00e3ff14 77d4d07a USER32!RealMsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x13c
04 00e3ff30 75783148 USER32!MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+0x1d
05 00e3ff80 77c37fb8 COMSVCS!CSTAThread::WorkerLoop+0x1df
06 00e3ffb4 77e7d33b msvcrt!_endthreadex+0xa0
07 00e3ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 16
System Thread ID: 714
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Idle ASP thread
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00e7fe18 77f5c524 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00e7fe1c 77e75ee0 ntdll!NtWaitForMultipleObjects+0xc
02 00e7feb8 77d69f56 kernel32!WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x12c
03 00e7ff14 77d4d07a USER32!RealMsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x13c
04 00e7ff30 75783148 USER32!MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+0x1d
05 00e7ff80 77c37fb8 COMSVCS!CSTAThread::WorkerLoop+0x1df
06 00e7ffb4 77e7d33b msvcrt!_endthreadex+0xa0
07 00e7ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 17
System Thread ID: fc4
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Idle ASP thread
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00ebfe18 77f5c524 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00ebfe1c 77e75ee0 ntdll!NtWaitForMultipleObjects+0xc
02 00ebfeb8 77d69f56 kernel32!WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x12c
03 00ebff14 77d4d07a USER32!RealMsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x13c
04 00ebff30 75783148 USER32!MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+0x1d
05 00ebff80 77c37fb8 COMSVCS!CSTAThread::WorkerLoop+0x1df
06 00ebffb4 77e7d33b msvcrt!_endthreadex+0xa0
07 00ebffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 18
System Thread ID: 3b4
Kernel Time: 0:0:44.604
User Time: 0:0:29.41
Thread Type: ASP
Executing Page: C:\INETPUB\WEBS\ASMWEBDEV\DEFAULT.ASP

# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00f1de1c 77f5bcf4 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00f1de20 77e7e722 ntdll!ZwQueryAttributesFile+0xc
02 00f1de90 735a1deb kernel32!GetFileAttributesW+0x77
03 00f1e0f0 735a19e5 scrrun!GetAttributes+0x16
04 00f1e0f8 735a57fa scrrun!DoFileExists+0xa
05 00f1e214 77124626 scrrun!CFileSystem::FileExists+0x52
06 00f1e234 7713d52f OLEAUT32!DispCallFunc+0x15d
07 00f1e2c8 771942e9 OLEAUT32!CTypeInfo2::Invoke+0x23a
08 00f1e35c 735a16ce OLEAUT32!CTypeInfo2::Invoke+0x610
09 00f1e384 733408a2 scrrun!CFileSystem::Invoke+0x2d
0a 00f1e400 7332fb41 vbscript!CatchIDispatchInvoke+0x9e
0b 00f1e510 73302652 vbscript!InvokeDispatch+0x330
0c 00f1e554 7330db9f vbscript!GetDispatchDispID+0x1cc
0d 00f1eaec 1f434601 vbscript!CScriptRuntime::Run+0x3b8d
0e 00000000 00000000 msado15!CStdComObjectRoot::InternalRelease+0x19

Thread ID: 19
System Thread ID: b00
Kernel Time: 0:1:4.883
User Time: 0:0:42.290
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Idle ASP thread
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00f5fe18 77f5c524 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00f5fe1c 77e75ee0 ntdll!NtWaitForMultipleObjects+0xc
02 00f5feb8 77d69f56 kernel32!WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x12c
03 00f5ff14 77d4d07a USER32!RealMsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+0x13c
04 00f5ff30 75783148 USER32!MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+0x1d
05 00f5ff80 77c37fb8 COMSVCS!CSTAThread::WorkerLoop+0x1df
06 00f5ffb4 77e7d33b msvcrt!_endthreadex+0xa0
07 00f5ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 20
System Thread ID: 768
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.10
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Idle ASP thread
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00f9fef0 77f5c534 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00f9fef4 77e7a62d ntdll!NtWaitForSingleObject+0xc
02 00f9ff58 77e7ac21 kernel32!WaitForSingleObjectEx+0xa8
03 00f9ff68 757800a8 kernel32!WaitForSingleObject+0xf
04 00f9ff80 77c37fb8 COMSVCS!CSTAThreadPool::LoadBalanceThreadControlLoop+0x21
05 00f9ffb4 77e7d33b msvcrt!_endthreadex+0xa0
06 00f9ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 21
System Thread ID: 918
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Idle ASP thread
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 00fdfef0 77f5c534 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 00fdfef4 77e7a62d ntdll!NtWaitForSingleObject+0xc
02 00fdff58 77e7ac21 kernel32!WaitForSingleObjectEx+0xa8
03 00fdff68 7577fc6a kernel32!WaitForSingleObject+0xf
04 00fdff80 77c37fb8 COMSVCS!CSTAThreadPool::KillThreadControlLoop+0x21
05 00fdffb4 77e7d33b msvcrt!_endthreadex+0xa0
06 00fdffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 22
System Thread ID: 1d0
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Other
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 0144ff84 77f5c524 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 0144ff88 71c24535 ntdll!NtWaitForMultipleObjects+0xc
02 0144ffb4 77e7d33b NETAPI32!NetbiosWaiter+0x71
03 0144ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 23
System Thread ID: 7a0
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Other
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 0188ff18 77f5c534 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 0188ff1c 77e7a62d ntdll!NtWaitForSingleObject+0xc
02 0188ff80 77e7ac21 kernel32!WaitForSingleObjectEx+0xa8
03 0188ff90 1f8b12e2 kernel32!WaitForSingleObject+0xf
04 0188ffb4 77e7d33b oledb32!ReleaseResourceThread+0x54
05 0188ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 24
System Thread ID: 1cc
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Other
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 018cff10 77f5c534 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 018cff14 77e7a62d ntdll!NtWaitForSingleObject+0xc
02 018cff78 77e7ac21 kernel32!WaitForSingleObjectEx+0xa8
03 018cff88 1f8b1276 kernel32!WaitForSingleObject+0xf
04 018cffb4 77e7d33b oledb32!ResetResourceThread+0x84
05 018cffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 25
System Thread ID: ff4
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Status: Thread is in a WAIT state.
Thread Type: Idle ASP thread
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 0190fd10 77f5c534 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 0190fd14 77e7a62d ntdll!NtWaitForSingleObject+0xc
02 0190fd78 77e7ac21 kernel32!WaitForSingleObjectEx+0xa8
03 0190fd88 75762f8e kernel32!WaitForSingleObject+0xf
04 0190ffb4 77e7d33b COMSVCS!PingThread+0xd7
05 0190ffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Thread ID: 26
System Thread ID: 70c
Kernel Time: 0:0:0.0
User Time: 0:0:0.0
Thread Type: Other
# ChildEBP RetAddr
00 005dff1c 77f5b7f4 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4
01 005dff20 77e7a37a ntdll!ZwDelayExecution+0xc
02 005dff78 77e61bf5 kernel32!SleepEx+0x61
03 005dff84 77226e1d kernel32!Sleep+0xb
04 005dff90 772256b2 ole32!CROIDTable::WorkerThreadLoop+0x12
05 005dffa8 77225714 ole32!CRpcThread::WorkerLoop+0x1e
06 005dffb4 77e7d33b ole32!CRpcThreadCache::RpcWorkerThreadEntry+0x1a
07 005dffec 00000000 kernel32!BaseThreadStart+0x37

Closing open log file C:\iisstate\output\IISState-2708.log

Does anyone have a clue how to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I would check the settings for the extensions, specifically for the .asp extension.

When you installed the Admin pak, it could have trashed your settings.

the .asp extension must be associated with C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\asp.dll and set to allowed under web service extensions.

It must also be setup the same under
default website* properties
home direcotry tab
configuration
mappings

* or whatever you have named.

check your execute permissions and check your path settings.

Also, try a different asp file.

Also, under the documents tab for the web site properties, make sure default.asp is in the list if you want to just be able to type localhost and have it display the page.

Another thing to try is, in internet options for IE, change the local network and internet sliders to low just to see if it starts working.

Also check your services in administative tools to make sure that in addition to the IIS service, that the web publising service is also started.


----------



## Mithrilhall (Mar 28, 2001)

It turns out that the problem is one of the last Windows security updates. 

Now I'm wondering if it's my computer or the Server that's giving the problem. "The remote procedure call failed and did not execute" makes me think that it's a security setting somewhere but I have no clue where.

The Active Server Pages that I seem to have a problem with are the ones that connect to the database on the server from my local IIS. 

As I sit here and think about it...it has to be a patch applied to the server. Probably for the blaster worm or some other recent worm that took advantage of RPC.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The security fixes, especially the one for the msblast crap, will set the directory permissions so you IWAM account cannot even access it. Our ISP did thi and shut our web sites down for a couple of days. Look at the permissions on the folder the database is sitting in. BTW...it also resets all FTP folder permissions as well.


----------



## Mithrilhall (Mar 28, 2001)

I uninstalled the last security fix and all seems to work now. If I reapply it I'll take your advice and check to make sure the permissions are correct.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rap3r (Nov 10, 2003)

I have the same problem vith IIS. Did you find out which security "fix" is creating the problem?

Or is there any other way to fix this problem?


----------

